
Pandora for iPhone will be a huge hit - timr
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13526_3-9990469-27.html?hhTest=1
======
edb
Hrmm, I have always found that last.fm finds better music based on my seeds
than pandora does, especially for a discriminating (read:snobby) music junkie
such as myself. I remember they had a last.fm app that was usable with
jailbroken iphone/touch, that was much better in my opinion.

~~~
falsestprophet
I have found that to be the case too. This is ironic because (as far as I
know) Pandora is powered by data that is manually entered by snobby music
junkies employed by the company, while last.fm is powered by data mining.

~~~
yago
One of empirical data mining law in action: quantity of information beats
quality.

------
icey
I've got Pandora on my iPhone, and it's been the most heavily used application
installed on it by far. They did a really nice job with the application. It's
very intuitive and the sign up process wasn't terrible. Beyond that, it works
great over 3G.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's not so great on EDGE (but fine on WiFi, of course)

It's annoying you can't have it running in the background, but that's Apple's
fault.

AOL Radio is nice too.

And check out Shazam. It records a snippet of music from the radio, TV, etc
and sends it to their servers for identification (it seems to be very
accurate). Midomi is another similar app, but no where near as accurate, from
my limited testing.

~~~
wallflower
Had not used Pandora prior to the iPhone application. I'm impressed at how
well it picks songs that I like listening to. I'm happy the iPhone application
even works over EDGE. Pretty amazing. To have access to the jukebox in the
cloud. AOL Radio does not seem to work over EDGE.

------
reggplant
Its a shame its a US only application, last.fm app is working well though

------
vaksel
Pandora is a great product, get to discover a lot of new music because of it.

------
mattmaroon
Yeah, I've been wondering when radio was going to start moving over the
wireless net. How's the quality on the 3g network?

~~~
grag
apparently pandora is streaming 64kbs audio

~~~
woo
yup, and it's mono. If you want 128kbs and stereo (and want to be able to
check your mail while listening) check out ooTunes.

------
schtog
Wow why didn't I find out about last.fm before. Friggin awesome service. Have
hopelessly been trying to find some good onlineradiostations but having it all
in one like this is superb.

------
danw
Is there any sign of a FineTune iPhone app? I liked their Nintendo Wii
interface and I'm disappointed that web on Wii hasn't been as popular as
expected

